
Ask HN: What do you think of mobile crypto mining? - steveappdev
Hey folks!<p>Before y&#x27;all pitchfork me, I am just curious with this aspect of mining. Let&#x27;s say if Twitter suddenly decides to add a blockchain stack to their mobile app. You will get paid to provide processing power using a proof of stake (PoS) algorithm. I mean these social networks have millions of users, wouldn&#x27;t it be great if they pay for usage?<p>Those are some of my dumb thoughts, but I have seen people have great thoughts that they could share here.<p>Best Regards, 
Steve
======
gaspoweredcat
The problem is most of us are already limited in what we can do on our devices
by battery life and mining will serve only to drastically shorten the runtime
of your device

Also PoS is not generally mined or if it is it will have a PoW phase to mine
the coins until all are created and it then becomes PoS

~~~
steveappdev
Any thoughts on tech implementation that you might think could be feasible?

~~~
gaspoweredcat
for mining i dont really think so unless you happen to have a large number of
spare devices that you can use which are constantly plugged in. mining is
pretty much always going to be a very resource intensive process so its going
to eat your battery in most cases.

There may be another system which could be possible but i havent looked into
other solutions much, i know there is Xtrabytes proof of signature system
which may be a good fit for mobile

[https://blog.xtrabytes.global/technology/proof-of-
signature-...](https://blog.xtrabytes.global/technology/proof-of-signature-
triumphs/)

------
steveappdev
If you need a reference, you can take a look at Electroneum:
[https://electroneum.com/](https://electroneum.com/)

